# Still looking for Americans for documentary film (Tokyo)



## drivingdoc (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello Everybody! We are looking for an American expat with the need to drive a car in Tokyo for a paid position in a documentary film. (If you know anybody that fits our profile, please forward!)

The subject of the documentary is a humours look on globalization and how different people in different countries try to adapt to another culture.

Our candidate should:
- be relatively new in Japan (less then two years), but with the plan to live there for some time (we are not looking for tourists)
- be US-American
- be available this autumn/winter for shooting (no other major job obligations)
- either just started taking driving lessons or is eager to get a Japanese licence out of personal or professional reasons as part of the documentary deals with traffic in Tokyo.
- be open to be filmed in their everyday life.

The driving lessons will be of course paid for as well as an appropriate remuneration for the "job" (negotiable)

The documentary will be broadcasted on German public TV.

We are looking forward to hear from you!!!

Tina & Veronika


----------

